# Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt



## Tino (9. November 2012)

Angeregt durch den Boardi "Vermesser" mache ich mal solch ein Thema auf ,in dem man Mefo Köder vorstellt und fachsimpelt,die etwas abseits der bekannten Ködervorstellung sind,oder aus anderen Ländern stammen oder von anderen Zielfischen.

Also rein hier, mit allem, was auf Meerforellen funktionieren kann.


Hier könnt ihr nach japanischen Ködern stöbern:

http://www.basslures.co.uk/catalogsearch/advanced/result/?category=82

oder diese sind auch ganz interessant:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SAVAGEGEARSandeel125cm23g

noch was:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...re-line-shiner-sl14-f-g-marunomi-sardine.html

Schaut euch hier die ganze Seite an,mit allen Farben.


hier noch sehr schöne IMA-Köder:

http://www.basslures.co.uk/catalogsearch/advanced/result/?manufacturer[0]=143&mode=grid


----------



## glavoc (9. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Ahoi,
kenne solche "Dinger" nur vom Wolfsbarsch - Spinnfischen....heißt dass, ich könnte mit denen auch auf MeFo??|supergri -fänd ich schön-denn Spöket&Snaps zucken im Mittelmeer nich....und müßte ich mir auch demnach nich zulegen...falls ich jemals an die Küste komm!!!:g
Bin auf weitere Meinungen gespannt....nur los!!!
LG


----------



## glavoc (10. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Nö,-ist schon klar...Drillinge lassen sich auch gegen Einzelhaken tauschen...ging mir nur um den "Köder"...also, welche denn noch funktionieren...Also Typ, Größe, Farbe, Form...Lauftiefe usw.
LG
#h
P.S. ja genau, so wie deine Links...würde dann natürlich auch beim Duo Pressbait denn Drilling wechseln


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Also ich find die Idee gut. Vielleicht findet man ja genau seine Köder für seine Bedürfnisse.

Ich will denn auch mal. Ganz am Anfang meiner Küstenangelei hab ich vom Strand mit 16er und 22er Effzett geangelt. Und zumindest einige Hornfische und Dorsche habe ich so gefangen. Also fängt er hundertpro auch mal Forellen. Das Wurfverhalten ist nicht viel schlechter als bei anderen Mefoködern.


----------



## Sea-Trout (10. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illex-water-monitor-95.html


----------



## glavoc (10. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Schön- jetzt weiß ich zumindest, das Topwater / WalkTheDog auch läuft...
Welche Minnows gehn denn auch???
Werd mir, so wie es aussieht wohl kaum MeFo-Wobbler kaufen müssen
Also haut in die Tasten...|bla: Hehe...
Rapala MaxRap in 11 cm? Irgendwer??
Popper??
Duo Tide??
es bleibt spannend....
LG
#h


----------



## glavoc (10. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

also, damit die Diskussion nicht "abdriftet"...Drillinge würden ersetzt werden und so sehen die Einzelhaken aus: einmal- http://www.gerlinger.de/page/6/__/factfinder/index/search/gamakatsu%20LS-3423/channel=de_DE/followSearch=9753/format=XML
                                             zweimal- http://www.gerlinger.de/page/6/__/f...56/channel=de_DE/followSearch=9931/format=XML
gibt es auch noch andere Marken und Händler...fischen ja auch in den Vereinen Leute mit Wobblern im Forellenbach...und die haben ja auch die Drillinge getauscht...
P.S. die Einzelhaken sollten von der Größe (gesamt) dem Drilling entsprechen...hoffe es ist verständlich, wie ich das mein 
LG


----------



## Rosi (10. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Ümmm, dazu darf ich nichts mehr sagen, sonst haut der Dildo mir mal das Fell voll, wenn wir uns treffen.  Kannst du hier nachlesen. 
Zu fängig , meine Haken.:c


----------



## dido_43 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ümmm, dazu darf ich nichts mehr sagen, sonst haut der Dildo mir mal das Fell voll, wenn wir uns treffen.  Kannst du hier nachlesen.
> Zu fängig , meine Haken.:c



Ohne L bitteschön!

Rosi woran denkst du denn, wenn du hier postest? #d

Können ja mal zusammen losgehen, damit du weisst, dass ich
ein ganz lieber bin #h


----------



## glavoc (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

welche Wobbler bringen Fisch?? & bitte keine Hakendiskussion....bitte weitermachen...also was hat noch gefangen??


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Ich habe noch einen: http://www.stollenwerk24.de/de/shop...e20-46f9-8515-28d569ffe949/productdetail.aspx . Hab den in 25 Gramm und der fliegt echt wie Sau und dreht schön. Is echt ein geiles Teil irgendwie.

Der 35er wird noch getestet...


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



glavoc schrieb:


> welche Wobbler bringen Fischt??



Da würde ich in die Top 5 schauen  . Hier gehts eher um die weniger gängigen Köder für besondere Bedingungen und "Fortgeschrittene". Allgemein fährst Du mit der Top 5 auf jedenfall nicht schlecht...


----------



## bobbykron (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

soweit ich weiß, bringen meistens die wobbler im wasser fisch, die in der kiste liegen fangen nicht...


----------



## glavoc (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

richtig!! - und ich will ja auch wissen, welche "untypischen" MeFo Wobbler noch verwendet werden können- eben keine Snaps, Gladsax und co....die will ich nämlich nich steht weiter oben im Trööt...#h
LG
also auch nicht so einen wie von Stollenwerk...
P.S. wohl aber jap. High End Lures...und so|bla:


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Ihr zwingt mich dazu, die Stimme der Vernunft zu übernehmen. Und das ist für gewöhnlich eine Rolle, die mir nicht liegt...

Die meisten Forellen die wir fangen sind doch
1) zu Kleine
2) Braune
3) Absteiger

Was dazu führt, das ein großteil der Mefos wieder zurückgesetzt werden muss. Und wer im Frühjar einen braunen Schlauch von der Küste wegschleppt...naja...

Ich angel nur mit Einzelhaken und habe schon Mefos unschön gehakt. Und nun sollen hier diverse Wobbler wie Crankbaits vorgestellt werden? Wozu soll das führen? Das ein paar Anfänger nach den ersten Angeln ohne Mefo oder mit Aussteigern mit 2-3 Drillingen bestückten Haken an der Küste unterwegs sind und Crankbaits mit 2 Drillingen in mini Mefos versenken?

Bei der Karpfenangelei gibt es auch Aussteiger und Fehlbisse. Trotzdem kommt von denen niemand auf die Idee, nun ein 2x Drillingssystem ranzuhängen.

Aussteiger und Fehlbisse sowie blank Tage gehören zur Mefo Angelei hinzu. Würde alle Leser daran gerne noch einmal erinnern und bitten davon abzusehen, mit 2x Drilling an Crankbaits loszulaufen und Mefos "platt zu machen".

Und noch etwas. Die Crankbaits und andere Wobbler sehen toll aus und fangen sicherlich auch. Aber sie haben ein Problem. Sie fliegen *im vergleich zu den normalen Küstenblinkern* sehr schlecht. Sie verhaken sich mit den Drillingen sofort in Kraut, Blasentang oder an Steinen und auch die Flachläufer gehen so tieg runter, das sie an vielen Stellen der Ostsee nicht zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## glavoc (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

...weiter!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Zeugt ja von ungemeinem Interesse für ein waidgerechtes Verhalten...

Und da wundert man sich noch, dass die meisten Leute die von der Mefo Anglei wirklich einen Plan haben, sich in öffentlichen Foren extrem bedeckt halten. 

Bei dir hab ich richtig das Gefühl, das du mit den normalen Ködern keinen Erfolg hast und nun sollen wir dir irgendwelche "Geheim Top Köder mit 101% Hakgarantie" vorschlagen.

Stell doch Netze.

Edit: Jeder der hier weiterhin Links zu irgendwelchen Japan Wobblern oder dergleichen postet soll sich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst allerhand Küstenanfänger oder Fischgeier an der Küste anfangen, dem Mefo Bestand den Rest zu geben.

Tut unserem Bestand bestimmt gut, wenn die untermaßigen ordentlich verangelt werden.

Glavocs Posts sprechen ja eine eindeutige Sprache. Und hier lesen bestimmt nicht nur die ums waidgerechts Angeln bemühten Angler mit...


----------



## glavoc (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

@_ Allrounder27  _Alter, kannst du hier irgendetwas  von deinen Behauptungen belegen??
Wo hab ich den gegen "Waidgerechtes Verhalten" verstoßen bitte?
Irgendwie komisch- zudem kennen wir uns?? Ganz schöne Unterstellungen....
alles in einer unschönen Art geschrieben...bisher war ich ja auch noch nie auf Meerforelle angeln...gut das du schon weißt-dass ich nix fangen werde...
sprachlos verbleibt 
MfG
jemand, der sich augenblicklich und die letzten Wochen sehr genau mit Waidgerechtigkeit beschäftigt....hat und haben wird...

P.S. bin jetzt aus dem Thema raus... dachte nur bürgerliche 20zig jährige - auf Distinktionsgewinn bedachte, vorwiegend männlich Gymnasiasten würden sich öfter in die "Obermoralist-ich-zeig-jedem-wie-schlecht-und gedankenlos-die-Welt-ist" Rolle verfallen
Danke - heute wurde ich eines besseren belehrt:m
wie dem auch sei...allen noch ne gute Zeit#h
Adio


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Mein Post #15 zeigt die Situation an der Küste und das JP Wobbler viele Fische die man eh nicht mitnehmen kann verangeln.

Dein Post #16 zeigt uns, das es dir egal ist.

Und so wie du bisher geschrieben hast war für mich nicht ersichtlich, das du schonmal auf Meerforelle geangelt hast. Und selbst wenn, 2x los gewesen und nichts gefangen = "schonmal auf Mefo geangelt"...

Die Behauptung mit den Fischgeiern war von mir eher allg. gehalten. Hier lesen ja auch eine Menge Leute nur mit. Aber jeder zieht sich ja den Schuh an, der ihm am besten passt.

Die Threads in der Mefo Ecke sind ja eher gut besucht und da sollte man seine Äusserungen schon einmal überdenken. Es gibt nämlich genug Angler die es in Kauf nehmen würden, für eine 50er Blanke zusätzlich im Kescher 10 Untermaßige oder Braune umsonst plattzumachen.

Bei einer Fischart die ohne massive Besatzmaßnahmen der Angler nicht überleben kann und schon durch die Fischer und Kormorane dezimiert wird gilt das dann doppelt.


Edit: zu deinem Distinktionsgewinn...geiles Wort übrigens...
Liess mal meinen ersten Absatz im Post #15.
Mir ist egal was andere von mir halten. Nichtsdestotrotz nützt es nichts, hin und wieder mal den gesunden Menschenverstand vor die Kühltruhe zu stellen.


----------



## glavoc (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Dein Post #16 zeigt uns, das es dir egal ist.

weil da steht:"...weiter"  ??? gelle-schön reininterpretiert|supergri

ach echt keine Lust mehr...seid mir bitte milde gestimmt -ja??
---egal---
#d

Falls ich jemals an die Küste komm...ach  lassen wir das!!
Wegen mir, kann der Trööt auch geschlossen werden--


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Das schlimme ist, daß ich Allrounder sogar teilweise verstehe. 
Warum will man mit besonderen Ködern anfangen, wahrscheinlich ohne je eine Mefo auf "normale" Köder zu gefangen zu haben?
Wenn man Einsteiger ist, fährt man mit Ködern wie Snaps, Spöket und Co. am besten...da nützen auch keine Japanwobbler, wenn der Rest nicht passt. Das sind Köder für ganz andere Bedingungen, die hier nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen funzen und auch keine Fanggarantie geben, aber eventuell noch das Angeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen ermöglichen.

Allerdings muss ich Allrounder auch widersprechen...ich zum Beispiel rüste fast alle Mefoköder auf Einzelhaken um...warum? Ich verwende sie auch auf Dorsch, wo man grundnah fischt...!
Lass mal die Mitleser mit den Japanködern an gute Leogründe stolpern...Viel Spaß mit nem Wobbler für 15 Euro und drei Drillingen im guten Mefogebiet...das wird ein teurer Spaß. Auch beim Mefoangeln lässt sich Grundkontakt nicht immer vermeiden...

Und ich verstehe den Glavoc nicht...er will nicht mit Snaps und Co...ja mit was willst Du denn anfangen?
Übrigens is das Tinos Thread und nicht Deiner, also kannst Du wohl kaum die Schließung veranlassen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich Allrounder auch widersprechen...ich zum Beispiel rüste fast alle Mefoköder auf Einzelhaken um...warum? Ich verwende sie auch auf Dorsch, wo man grundnah fischt...!
> Lass mal die Mitleser mit den Japanködern an gute Leogründe stolpern...Viel Spaß mit nem Wobbler für 15 Euro und drei Drillingen im guten Mefogebiet...das wird ein teurer Spaß. Auch beim Mefoangeln lässt sich Grundkontakt nicht immer vermeiden...



Du widersprichst mir aber nicht, sondern teilst genau meine Meinung. Das habe ich ja geschrieben, das 2 Drillinge umso mehr Blasentang und Algen einsammeln und dass die bei steinigem Grund auch erhöhte Hänger bringen ist klar. Denn fast alle Oberflächennahen Crankbaits gehen trotzdem tief genug runter um die negativen Effekte zu bekommen.

Und das ist der nächste Grund der gegen solche Wobbler spricht. Der eine Angler versenkt bei Hochwasser 3 Wobbler an mit Blasentang vollgewachsenen Steinen, die bei Niedrigwasser der nächste Kollege zum Sitzen oder Anlehnen nutzen möchte. Und  der Kollege haut sich dann einen Haken durch die Wathose ins Bein...


----------



## Tino (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Was ist denn hier los...

Es soll hier doch um die Köder gehen.

Wurfverhalten , Windanfälligkeit,Laufverhalten und und und


...aber nicht um die Drillinge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Allein vom Wurfverhalten würde ich die Drillinge von den Japanwobblern,oder auch anderen ,gegen einen Einzelhaken hinten montiert,austauschen und natürlich auch wegen der enormen Nachteile die diese drillingsbestückten Köder haben.

Der Einwand: Das lesen andere und laufen mit diesen,mit 3 Drillingen bestückten ,Ködern zum Mefoangeln sehe ich als nicht so ausschlaggebend.

Das machen diese Leute auch so,ohne das sie das hier lesen. Da kommen diese Leute schon alleine drauf,oder sind es leider schon.

Wenn diese Anfänger hier auch lesen,lesen sie auch von den gravierenden Nachteilen,die solche ,mit 3 Drillingen bestückten Köder,mit sich bringen.
Das wurde hier ja sehr ausführlich und gut beschrieben.

Also streitet euch nicht, wer was, wie gemeint haben könnte, und schreibt was über Köder.


----------



## dido_43 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Das Laufverhalten dieser Köder ist auf die Bestückung mit 2 bzw. 3 Drillingen ausgerichtet.

Diese mit Einzelhaken zu versehen bedeutet eine zusätzliche geringfügige Zusatzbebleiung anzubringen.

Desweiteren ist die Fehlbissrate bei den Einzelhaken die für die Bauchdrillinge montiert werden zu hoch.

Weglassen kann man die auch nicht, da das Laufverhalten ohne Austarierung nicht mehr funktioniert.

Der Seabass greift den Köder zu 99% von unten an, deswegen die zus. Drillinge. Gut zu sehen in den Daiwa Japan DVDs Seabass Day Game, welche ich besitze.

Die Forelle hingegen nimmt den Köder auf grund der meist geringen Wassertiefe in welcher wir fischen von hinten.

Im Prinzip wurde hier das von anderen Usern wiederholt, was ich vielleicht etwas zu krass schon formuliert hatte und was vom Mod gelöscht wurde.

Kurz gesagt, Seabassköder mit mehreren Drillingen sind für die MeFo-Angelei definitiv ungeeignet.

Wer sich etwas umschaut und viel Geld ausgeben möchte, der wird auch bei jap. Herstellern geeignete Köder in ähnlicher Form mit nur einer Bissstelle hinten finden, die man bedenkenlos mit einem Einzelhaken versehen kann.

Einfacher ist es, sich mal dänische Seiten anzuschauen, da findet sich der ein oder andere alternative Köder für MeFo. Und günstiger sind sie alle mal als JDM-Tackle.

Schaut mal hier:

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=da&tl=de&u=http://www.din-fangst.dk/?Fangster

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=da&tl=de&u=http://stevnsfisker.blogspot.de/

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=da&tl=de&u=http://www.s11.dk/html/spin.htm

http://translate.google.de/translat...w.fiskevand.dk/forumdisplay.php?fid=18&page=2


Ich bin dann raus, ist alles gesagt.

MFG #h


PS. Es ist aber nicht so, dass jap. Köder unbedingt fängiger sind als Snaps und Co., aber es macht verdammt viel Spaß mit diesen Kunstwerken zu fischen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

So siehts aus Dido, ein Einzelhaken am Wobbler hinten befestigt geht. Einzelhaken an der Mitte bringen nichts, da die Spitze am Köder liegt.

Und solche Crankbaits werden eher langsamer geführt, somit sind seitliche Bisse zu erwarten, die bei Einzelhaken nicht hängen werden.


----------



## Tino (12. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

dido hat es schon mal sehr gut beschrieben.

Also sind diese Wobbler nichts um sie auf Mefo einzusetzen.

Aber wer es ausprobieren möchte soll es machen,aber bitte nur mit einem Einzelhaken hinten!!!


----------



## Tench 01 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Hier gibt es Japan Tackel www.plat.co.jpwww.plat.co.jp/shop dort gibt es unzählige Köder für Lachs/Meefoangelei :m


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Hey, eh der Thread hier komplett versackt...guckt mal hier: http://www.carpfishing.de/index.php?cat=c118_Blinker.html&prllset=50&page=1

Viele tolle Blinker, die man mal testen könnte...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

da sind echt n paar geile teile bei, wenn ich nicht so faul wäre, würde ich mir glatt ein paar bestellen zum testen, aber so bleibe ich doch bei snap und stripper|rolleyes


----------



## fischlandmefo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



observer schrieb:


> da sind echt n paar geile teile bei, wenn ich nicht so faul wäre, würde ich mir glatt ein paar bestellen zum testen, aber so bleibe ich doch bei snap und stripper|rolleyes


Jo bleib mal dabei!!!
Ich auch....:q!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## volkerm (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Das Zeug muss bei allen Windverhältnissen gut und ohne Flattern weit fliegen und einen Einzelhaken am Heck tragen. Hohe Einholgeschwindigkeit noch. Damit fällt m.E. wobblerseitig fast alles aus.


----------



## Duke Nukem (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Damit fällt m.E. wobblerseitig fast alles aus.



Abgesehen von 1000den von Meerforellenwobblern natürlich :q

------------------------------------------------------------

Was haltet Ihr von Mepps Flying Condoms auf MeFo?


Andreas


----------



## volkerm (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Oft, sehr oft, war Wurfweite wichtig. Und da ist Blech (plus Blei) der Weg.


----------



## Duke Nukem (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Einen Spöket werfe ich mindestens soweit wie einen Snaps. Davon abgesehen wird Wurfweite m.E. überbewertet. 





Andreas


----------



## volkerm (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Zweimal nein vom alten Mann!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Wurfweite ist unabdingbar, wenn man dahin will wo der Fisch gerade mal ist! :m

Und auch nicht soviel laufen will, was immerhin auch den ein oder andere Fisch scheuchen soll ....


----------



## Duke Nukem (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Warum ist dann auf dem 2 Platz der _Top 5 MeFo-Köder_ ein, gerademal mittelmäßig  fliegender, "More Silda" ohne Bleikern?


  Andreas


----------



## volkerm (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Och Det, die Antwort war doch ernst gemeint....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*

Meinst Di eigentlich ein doppeltes nein oder ein duales nein? |kopfkrat :q

Das mit der Wurfkannte kann man nicht so pauschal dahinsagen - wenn z.B. gerade irgendwann einmal außerhalb der normalen Wurfweite im Bereich der unnormalen Wurfweite  plötzlich ein raubender Schwarm Rabatz macht, ist diese extraordinäre Wurfweite schon was feines.

Vergessen wird nur gerne, dass es auch andere wichtige Eigenschaften von dem Großgerät und auch den Ködern gibt.
Einer der nie verhängt ist z.B. toll! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Warum ist dann auf dem 2 Platz der _Top 5 MeFo-Köder_ ein, gerademal mittelmäßig  fliegender, "More Silda" ohne Bleikern?


Wahrscheinlich, weil er hin und wieder einen Fisch brachte?


----------



## aesche100 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Abgesehen von 1000den von Meerforellenwobblern natürlich :q
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Aus meiner Praxis: die Silbernen Blätter auf Mefo und die Kupfer und goldenen top für Dorsch.Schade nur,dass die Gummis schnell altern und auseinanderfallen.Sogar Hornis beißen darauf.#6


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Warum ist dann auf dem 2 Platz der _Top 5 MeFo-Köder_ ein, gerademal mittelmäßig  fliegender, "More Silda" ohne Bleikern?
> 
> 
> Andreas



Weil er einfach fängt und in den kleinen Größen bis 22 Gramm ausreichend fliegt...


----------



## Duke Nukem (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Andere Mefo-Köder vorgestellt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Weil er einfach fängt und in den kleinen Größen bis 22 Gramm ausreichend fliegt...



Wem sagst Du das? Ist doch mein Lieblingsbliker 


Andreas


----------

